# Fluval Chi



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I was just wondering if anyone here has purchased this tank. (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4232279). I am thinking about buying it for Chai and the only thing I am worried about is that it has no lid :roll: Not sure if anyone has bought it and had opinions on it. I was thinking I could always make a lid out of craft mesh and cut it down to size..but I don't think that would look so good unless I could spray paint it black or something.


Thanks!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

SleepyRN just bought it. I'd imagine it's not a problem if you don't have a jumper. (My bettas have never once jumped out of their tank.) But what you could do is lower the water level.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

SaylorKennedy said:


> SleepyRN just bought it. I'd imagine it's not a problem if you don't have a jumper. (My bettas have never once jumped out of their tank.) But what you could do is lower the water level.


Yeah thats true. Chai is my new guy so I don't know if he jumps or not yet, but I haven't had a problem with my others...thats why i just wanted the lid for a precaution.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

That has to be the prettiest 5 gal I've ever seen! O_O

DO WANT!

Good luck with it if you get it! =]

Oh! The first review says it's really hard to turn the light on and off and that you have to use both hands and get both hands wet.

aparently if you get the 6.6 you get a remote that turns the light on and off.....

WOW!!! There are remotes for aquariums! <3

just thought you should know about that before buying. =]

oh! it also has a poor light according to that review. but I think a desk lamp would be just fine for that. =]


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

You could throw together a 5 gallon, heater, filter, and a nice light setup for less than that aquarium. you're paying a lot just for the brand and the aesthetics.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that betta's won't really jump if they like the environment where their living, if u maintain good water quality, good temp. and just nice decor like plants and ornaments they can hide in if stressed. They won't necessarily jump.

Betta's jump in the wild to find better water's to live in.

I left my tank lids off a few time's, well forgot to put them back on, and my betta's did not jump out, they never did try. I take that as a sign that their happy with where they live, there's other sign's than a bubble nest to let u know their happy.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Okay thanks guys! And I know it's just for looks, but I just want something different for once, and I just got my federal return back, so money isn't too much of an issue ^^


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! You have an impressive list of pets! =]

Sweet! Federal money! =D

Yeah if money wasn't an issue those would be GREAT tanks to have! =]


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Not sure what one I want yet though..I have a hard time cleaning tanks sometimes because they are so heavy...so I would maybe choose the 5 gal because of that..BUT its only a pound or so heavier for the other... 23 years old and 103 pounds *sigh*. I'm a wimp with no muscles lol


----------

